# Can connect wirelessly but not hardwired through a modem



## jackijam64 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I have a friend whose Dell Latitude D800 and has been able to connect to the internet wirelessly using a Net Gear wireless adaptor.

Comcast cable came several days ago to set them up to connect to the internet using their cable modem. The modem is working fine and packets are sent out but there is no internet connection and no packets received.

Is there a setting I am overlooking as I have tried a lot.

Thanks!!!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi jackijam64,

Judging by your thread title it looks like your computer can't connect to the internet hard-wired but wireless internet works fine.....correct? 

When you connect the computer hard-wired and try to access the internet, do you get an error message? Connect the computer hard-wired, open up the command prompt, and performed an "ipconfig/all" and see what IP do you get.

Also, try accessing the internet hard-wired using another network cable and see if that helps.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we see an ipconfig /all when connected to modem by cable and also a xirrus screen shot 

whats the make and model of the modem and do you have a wireless router or is this part of the modem comcast installed 
can we have details of what has been changed - when comcast installed the modem - what was used before that visit ?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

